# Shipping permit



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anybody have experience obtaining one of these? Me and my buddy got cow elk this weekend and my work schedule doesn't permit me taking it to the butcher. So he was going to take it for me. I've looked on the website just haven't found much info on obtaining one. Thanks!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I had the same concern a few years ago with my work schedule so I called to see if my brother could take it for me and they acted really confused about why I was calling. After reading the proc carefully it appears you need written permission or a transport permit for anyone other than the tag holder to transport an animal. You have to go to the DWR to get such a permit (kinda defeats the purpose). However, many a husband, wife family member, or friend has taken the others animal to the butcher for them without incident. Not a big deal. Just make sure he has your punched tag with him.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that they did away with any and all so called shipping tags due to the fact that too many animals were being killed by people that were not in the hunting camp and then their tags being used to get the animal out of the hills. I'd need to read up on it but anymore the tag holder needs to be with the animal as it is traveling.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

3arabians said:


> I had the same concern a few years ago with my work schedule so I called to see if my brother could take it for me and they acted really confused about why I was calling. After reading the proc carefully it appears you need written permission or a transport permit for anyone other than the tag holder to transport an animal. You have to go to the DWR to get such a permit (kinda defeats the purpose). However, many a husband, wife family member, or friend has taken the others animal to the butcher for them without incident. Not a big deal. Just make sure he has your punched tag with him.


So what did you end up doing? Were they able to give you permission over the phone or did you just take it in?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Nope after holding for 30 minutes after I asked; they wanted me to go into their office to get the shipping permit. Totally defeated the purpose so I took it in.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Luckily/unluckily my car broke down this morning so I am going to be late for work anyways so I'm going to sneak in a little trip to the processor! I processed my own deer this year I just don't have the time to do the elk.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> R657-5-18.
> Transporting Big Game Within Utah.(2) A person who did not take the big game animal may transport it only after obtaining a shipping permit or disposal receipt from the division or a donation slip as provided in Section 23-20-9.


Donate the animal to your buddy. Then it's his elk, and his responsibility to get it to the meat locker.



> 23-20-9. Donating protected wildlife.
> (1)	A person may only donate protected wildlife or their parts to another person at:
> (a)	the residence of the donor;
> (b)	the residence of the person receiving protected wildlife or their parts;
> ...


⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

